# properly stacked and stickerd wood for drying



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone got any pics of properly stickered wood? I see this term thrown around alot, but have never seen any examples...


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

That's gonna cost ya, Steve.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> That's gonna cost ya, Steve.



i know 


but its not often I start a thread, im hoping that some of the help ive given might count as extra credit


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

Proper? These boards have been used for an assortment of things, they had no issues, so I guess they were stacked right. What doesn't come out straight comes out in the planner or the table saw. And I can never have enough kindling.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i know
> 
> 
> but its not often I start a thread, im hoping that some of the help ive given might count as extra credit



Sorry but it doesn't count as anything.  As a matter of fact:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


Now why didn't my pic show up. I'm going back in for more. Hang on Steve.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

*hows this*

oops you beat me


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> oops you beat me



Ya and lets not forget it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, lets keep the violence to minimum, mmmkay?



http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g...milling 2008/RedOaklogsformilling024Small.jpg

.Well, straighten them out anyways.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Ya and lets not forget it. :greenchainsaw:



lol. maybe i like a good beating


nice pics by the way


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Hey, lets keep the violence to minimum, mmmkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting photo... what are the dims of the slabs? what will you use them for


----------



## dustytools (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures. Correctly stacked and stickered, I dont know about that but it seems to work so far. View attachment 70192


View attachment 70193


----------



## woodshop (Apr 30, 2008)

Lots of ways to sticker wood... because of space considerations, I stack mine no more than 32 inch wide, and much of it in single board width stacks.


----------



## big daddio (Apr 30, 2008)

you can always count on dusty tools & woodshop for good advise. some great lookin' stacks guys. i always count on the old 1 sticker every two foot with a sticker close to each end. if you're dealing with a large quantity i've found about a 30 inch wide stack drys quicker. lately i been doin' 4 foot wide stacks to save space.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

thats an impressive collection woodshop!


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

Woodshop gets a violation for stacking with a slide rule. :jawdrop: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 

Nice stack of, what is that darker stuff, dusty?

Kiwi, if I remember correctly, by your pic, a beating would be something completely new for you.  

Me beating the kiwi after he's dead of course.:deadhorse:


----------



## big daddio (Apr 30, 2008)

hey Adrpk, does that nyc mean new york city? nice stuff.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Woodshop gets a violation for stacking with a slide rule. :jawdrop: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Nice stack of, what is that darker stuff, dusty?
> 
> ...



My first picture is of Cherry with some Cedar in the small stack behind it. The second picture is of Elm that I stickered in my shop just after I had edged it. My photography doesnt do any of it any justice.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

big daddio said:


> hey Adrpk, does that nyc mean new york city? nice stuff.



Yep. Thanks


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Kiwi, if I remember correctly, by your pic, a beating would be something completely new for you.
> 
> Me beating the kiwi after he's dead of course.:deadhorse:



lol im a nice guy, honest! just not in to hugging trees...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

*anyone want to mill this?*

sorry about the quality, was taken on my phone...


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> sorry about the quality, was taken on my phone...



No need to mill that just hollow it out and move in.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> No need to mill that just hollow it out and move in.



lol... that reminds me of the time I accidently sawed through a possum who was living in a tree. poor little fella


----------



## big daddio (Apr 30, 2008)

steve, that's one monster, adrpk, just got a lot more respect for nyc. [you ain't been loggin' central park?]


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

I must admit i didnt think there would be any trees left in NYC. Shows how im still living in a fish bowl


----------



## big daddio (Apr 30, 2008)

man, it must be a big fish bowl if you got blowdowns like that.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2008)

The city does a good job of taking care of the parks. We have beautiful trees in the park down the street. Central park is really a beautiful place. Just wish they would plant more on the streets. Some people embrace flora with vigor here, some really don't even have the slightest idea of value of plants. Nada! It's really unbelievable. 

I did a garden in my backyard here. Bricks and bluestone, benches, a couple of trees and some bamboo. The girls did the bushes and flowers. I'd post a pic but I don't have one.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> The city does a good job of taking care of the parks. We have beautiful trees in the park down the street. Central park is really a beautiful place. Just wish they would plant more on the streets. Some people embrace flora with vigor here, some really don't even have the slightest idea of value of plants. Nada! It's really unbelievable.
> 
> I did a garden in my backyard here. Bricks and bluestone, benches, a couple of trees and some bamboo. The girls did the bushes and flowers. I'd post a pic but I don't have one.



plenty of room for flora down here buddy... im sure you could get used to it


----------



## woodshop (May 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> thats an impressive collection woodshop!



I've been milling several thousand feet a year for a while now... but literaly have run out of room to not only sticker it till dry, but mostly to then dead stack it in storage. I now regularly turn down logs that aren't top notch.

Thats a huge tree, that blowdown there. You're gonna need aggies big csm for that one if you had access to it. Even then, you'd be taking off a slab, turning the tree (I don't know how... but) taking another slab, turn again etc till you get it down to the capacity of his biggest blade and you could then make cants to mill into boards.


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 1, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I've been milling several thousand feet a year for a while now... but literaly have run out of room to not only sticker it till dry, but mostly to then dead stack it in storage. I now regularly turn down logs that aren't top notch.
> 
> Thats a huge tree, that blowdown there. You're gonna need aggies big csm for that one if you had access to it. Even then, you'd be taking off a slab, turning the tree (I don't know how... but) taking another slab, turn again etc till you get it down to the capacity of his biggest blade and you could then make cants to mill into boards.



yeah... its a bit tooooo big for the 84" GB bar. imagine a table top that big... a macrocarpa table 4' wide x 7' long x 3" thick goes for over $3000 here. It would almost be worth getting something custom built to slab it.

LOL roll it??? i'll just hop in the D9 ive got sitting in my garage, hahahaha


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 1, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Lots of ways to sticker wood... because of space considerations, I stack mine no more than 32 inch wide, and much of it in single board width stacks.



Dang..!!!! Can I come play in your scrap bin???!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> sorry about the quality, was taken on my phone...



HELL YEA!!!


----------



## czeigler (May 2, 2008)

Here's some nice stacks that I found a while ago... wish they were mine! lol.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 4, 2008)

Hi All ......... Some very nice looking stacks of wood there , My stickering and stacking varies a lot depending on the the timber sizes , one of my stacks in the pics is about 3' wide at the base and roughly half way up about 4' wide and back to about 3' wide near the top , but well balanced , I don't want me or anyone else to wear the pile , have also now tied the stack to a pole behind it for safety , also my stickers are anywhere between 1' and 6" apart , I have a lot of short odd ball lenghts and widths in my stack , so when ever I need to I stick extra stickers in , I also try to line them up ,but its not always possible , so extra stickers help . Oh one last thing I was talking to a old work mate of mine , from my sawmill job days , I asked him what size we used to stack the piles for the steam kilns (rusty memory) approx 21'L x 8'H x 8'W , Which is what I thought , because when on occasion they would load a semi , they could only fit 2 stickered packs on at a time . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (May 4, 2008)

czeigler said:


> Here's some nice stacks that I found a while ago... wish they were mine! lol.



Nice stacks!


----------



## czeigler (May 4, 2008)

Here is some Red Elm we did yesterday... Stickering needs tweaked as we did it quickly due to it starting to rain.


----------



## woodshop (May 4, 2008)

Boy what I wouldn't give for a stack of this pretty stuff... 







czeigler said:


> Here is some Red Elm we did yesterday... Stickering needs tweaked as we did it quickly due to it starting to rain.


Don't worry about the stickers not lining up... it's not THAT important in the whole scheme of things as long as you have them in the general area they need to be. From the looks of your stack, I wouldn't take the time to line them up dead strait unless you're inclined to be that way and every time you see the stack that's gonna bother you.


----------



## Tree Bones (May 8, 2008)

I'm new here and thought I throw in some of my picks. I stack a lot of wood that stays at the mill site.


----------



## czeigler (May 8, 2008)

That a nice amount of lumber that you have there!


----------



## aquan8tor (May 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> yeah... its a bit tooooo big for the 84" GB bar. imagine a table top that big... a macrocarpa table 4' wide x 7' long x 3" thick goes for over $3000 here. It would almost be worth getting something custom built to slab it.
> 
> LOL roll it??? i'll just hop in the D9 ive got sitting in my garage, hahahaha



 

 

For those that don't know, a D9 is I think one of the biggest dozers that caterpillar makes.....About the size of an M1 abrams tank.


Macrocarpa is a type of cypress, right?? Forgive me if I'm wrong. It'd be a pity for it to just sit there. I wonder what a 10' bar would cost!! HAHA.


----------



## MJR (May 8, 2008)

Tree Bones, good looking stuff.


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 8, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> For those that don't know, a D9 is I think one of the biggest dozers that caterpillar makes.....About the size of an M1 abrams tank.
> 
> 
> Macrocarpa is a type of cypress, right?? Forgive me if I'm wrong. It'd be a pity for it to just sit there. I wonder what a 10' bar would cost!! HAHA.



macro is a type of conifer, but it looks very similary to the cypress. I believe they are closely related (if trees have relatives???). Very common tree here, you see them on every farm and every park. People use them to prevent erosion, windbreakers etc


----------



## retoid (May 8, 2008)

> Har du skog?
> 
> Vi har skog!



Ja jeg bor rett i midten av skogen og elsker det!


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 8, 2008)

retoid said:


> Ja jeg bor rett i midten av skogen og elsker det!



troll, a little help here please...


----------



## Adkpk (May 8, 2008)

Way to go Bones. Good to have a pro on board. Welcome to the site. :rockn:


----------



## Industry (May 8, 2008)

Some pics of the mill, stuff waiting to be stickered, and the trailer is 20ft 2x4s that have been stickered. I am building my house from the tree's that were on the lot. I will be saving almost $5,000 on trusses alone. Hopefully I didn't stray too far from the OP.


----------



## Backwoods (May 18, 2008)

I sticker all my wood at 16" on center. It is kinda like building a house do you use 24" centers or 16". 16" will be more stable. Note that there is an air gap between the boards as well; this allows the moisture to drop down thru the stack. If you stack outside, raise your stack. If in a grassy area, raise it higher to allow the moisture to drop out the bottom. Note that the Black Walnut is stored up stairs in the barn. This wood has never seen day light since it was milled and washed down. It has great airflow thru it in the upper part of the barn where it is warmer. The cherry short boards are stored down stairs so they will dry slower. I end seal all hardwoods as well.





Would you do anything less with wood like this?


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 18, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> I sticker all my wood at 16" on center. It is kinda like building a house do you use 24" centers or 16". 16" will be more stable. Note that there is an air gap between the boards as well; this allows the moisture to drop down thru the stack. If you stack outside, raise your stack. If in a grassy area, raise it higher to allow the moisture to drop out the bottom. Note that the Black Walnut is stored up stairs in the barn. This wood has never seen day light since it was milled and washed down. It has great airflow thru it in the upper part of the barn where it is warmer. The cherry short boards are stored down stairs so they will dry slower. I end seal all hardwoods as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great stuff, welcome to AS!


----------



## Ed*L (May 19, 2008)

Here's the lumber I stacked on Saturday, there was almost 1000bd/ft. Most of it was already stacked & stickered in bunks from the mill. 

Ed

On the trailer:






All done. The lower bunk is American Elm, then Cottonwood, Soft Maple and one layer of White Ash.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (May 30, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Lots of ways to sticker wood... because of space considerations, I stack mine no more than 32 inch wide, and much of it in single board width stacks.





NICE PILE BUD!!!!!!

I gotta start stacking high.....I'm running outta room!!!!


----------



## woodshop (May 30, 2008)

Burlhunter13 said:


> NICE PILE BUD!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta start stacking high.....I'm running outta room!!!!


Join the running out of room club... stacking high like that against my outbuildings works, but it's a lot of work getting the boards up that high. Notice I only do that high stack with shorts, like 4ft long way up. In my case, I have no choice since I'm busting at the seams with wood, both drying and dead stacked piles. Another problem with stacks that high is of course the wood does move as it dries and shrinks, and thus it could very well come tumbling down if not secured as I have the stack in the last pic in my post. I either use metal packing strapping as in this pic, or just set a 12ft 2x4 against the pile and secure it against the side of the building up top with another shorter 2x4 and some angle brackets.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (May 30, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Join the running out of room club... stacking high like that against my outbuildings works, but it's a lot of work getting the boards up that high. Notice I only do that high stack with shorts, like 4ft long way up. In my case, I have no choice since I'm busting at the seams with wood, both drying and dead stacked piles. Another problem with stacks that high is of course the wood does move as it dries and shrinks, and thus it could very well come tumbling down if not secured as I have the stack in the last pic in my post. I either use metal packing strapping as in this pic, or just set a 12ft 2x4 against the pile and secure it against the side of the building up top with another shorter 2x4 and some angle brackets.





oh nice.....thanks for the tip, I can see the metal strap. I have most of my wood under the porch in the front of the house on one side, and a pile of burls on the other. And a lot of the room is taken up by shorts. I have 6' and 8' piles behind the house with old doors and plywood covering them. Seems to be working. I think I have to consolidate my piles into taller stacks .


----------



## dbagget (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey all,
New member, old lurker.
Power Co. came through last year and took down a bunch of stuff in the power line on part of the property. The foreman agreed to leave the wood as logs for me.
Took about 2 1/2 weeks of not always steady work, but the result was almost 4 thousand bd. ft. of a mix of Spruce, White pine, and Red pine. 
Sawyer took all the 2x, I kept the slightly over 4/4 stuff.
This isn't quite all of it, but close. Man, I'm tired just thinking about it again, but it WAS fun.


----------



## dbagget (Jun 4, 2008)

Guess that doesn't show the stickers well, but here's one that's a little better.
Opinions and advice welcome for this newb.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jun 4, 2008)

dbagget said:


> Hey all,
> New member, old lurker.
> Power Co. came through last year and took down a bunch of stuff in the power line on part of the property. The foreman agreed to leave the wood as logs for me.
> Took about 2 1/2 weeks of not always steady work, but the result was almost 4 thousand bd. ft. of a mix of Spruce, White pine, and Red pine.
> ...





NICE! Looks good. Although, the pile on the trailer looks to be bowing. It needs support on then ends (unless you already moved the pile elsewhere). Nice job


----------



## dbagget (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, I kept telling the sawyer that too. He said it's not a big deal, and a couple days later the whole shebang got moved to his snowmobile rental lot right on the highway to be sold.
Figured I did ok, he wanted .23 cents a bd. ft. if all went to me. We agreed on a split that only cost me 2 1/2 weeks of my time and grunt work. 
I'm still working on all the slab wood and stuff leftover. That'll be for projects, and firewood. 
Yes, I will burn pine this winter along with my oak, etc.


----------



## woodshop (Jun 4, 2008)

dbagget said:


> Yeah, I kept telling the sawyer that too. He said it's not a big deal, and a couple days later the whole shebang got moved to his snowmobile rental lot right on the highway to be sold.
> Figured I did ok, he wanted .23 cents a bd. ft. if all went to me. We agreed on a split that only cost me 2 1/2 weeks of my time and grunt work.
> I'm still working on all the slab wood and stuff leftover. That'll be for projects, and firewood.
> Yes, I will burn pine this winter along with my oak, etc.



Very nice catch... and welcome to AS. Not a bad haul for only some labor. 23 cents a bd ft... I'm picturing 100bd ft in my head, $23. Glad I mill my own.


----------



## dbagget (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Woodshop.
I enjoy reading your posts, but only envy the lumber, not the work!


----------



## dustytools (Jun 4, 2008)

dbagget said:


> Guess that doesn't show the stickers well, but here's one that's a little better.
> Opinions and advice welcome for this newb.



Welcome to AS!! Great pictures, what type of mill do you own?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 4, 2008)

Great score and nice looking wood!


----------



## dbagget (Jun 4, 2008)

Dustytools,
Sorry it took so long to respond. Not my mill, but it's a Woodmizer lt40 Hydraulic. I've got pics on the laptop, if anyone wants pics? I know how everyone really hates when someone posts pics, so thought I'd ask first. :jester:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 5, 2008)

dbagget said:


> Dustytools,
> Sorry it took so long to respond. Not my mill, but it's a Woodmizer lt40 Hydraulic. I've got pics on the laptop, if anyone wants pics? I know how everyone really hates when someone posts pics, so thought I'd ask first. :jester:



Ha,ha,ha!


----------



## dbagget (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, 
Took me awhile, but here's a pic of the mill in action on a 20 footer. I think this is the biggest one we had, 30" at the butt end.
Plenty more where this one came from.opcorn:


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish I had that mill!!! I have a small manual....must be nice!!!! Any burl or figured stuff in the pile?


----------



## dbagget (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, no such luck. Some was pretty knotty though.


----------

